
New Business Ideas for 2013 - jordn
http://www.judegomila.com/post/46108975979/new-business-ideas-for-2013
======
jordn
And for reference his "25 Startup Ideas for 2012"
[http://www.judegomila.com/post/46111405999/25-startup-
ideas-...](http://www.judegomila.com/post/46111405999/25-startup-ideas-
for-2012)

